# Durham Region - Ontario



## Paulo Garcia

Hello,

I´m about to start driving Uber across the Durham Region, however, I´m wondering what is the best internet mobile plan to work with ? May you help me ? Other thing, is the Durham Region good to make some money working as a part time ?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## yurik

Got a puke bucket? Sporting bullet proof west? Ready to check and enforce bottles staying corked? Your Asian entitled passengers might be not bad after all.

I'm pessimist from Toronto, and only enjoyed driving there during some sort of holyday, the other days, - only spoiled mood.


----------

